# New 20 Gallon Saltwater Aquarium



## aquariumcentral (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey guys I just set up my gallon saltwater aquarium.
I thought I'd post a link to the video if you guys want to check it out, I'll keep you updated on the progress.

YouTube - 20 Gallon Saltwater Aquarium Startup

If anyone has any advice or suggestions I'd love to hear it since I am new to marine tanks.

Thanks


----------

